# General > AquaTalk >  R2 Fish Training School Kit

## yyylarry

Teach an old fish new tricks
Picture it: Lassie returns to the house barking. "What is it girl? Timmy's fallen down the well?" And then everyone runs to get that little fool out. But it's too late. Goldie already saved Timmy's sorry butt. Because Goldie is the goldfish you trained with your _R2 Fish Training School Kit_ - and fish lives _in_ the well! Ok, so that was a little overdramatic, but when you put your fish though Fish School, you'll be amazed by the talent of your little scaly friend. 
Take a sec and watch the video, we'll wait . . . done? No stunt fish or special effects were used; that was an actual fish trained using this kit. You get everything you need to teach your fish to play football, play soccer, limbo, weave, fetch, go through tubes, and more! And then you can quit your job and go on tour. It'll be just you, Twinkie the fish, and the open road. With the _ R2 Fish Training School Kit_ and a little perseverance, the world is your oyster . . . well, goldfish. 

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/science/adca/

Anyone tried to train their fish to do tricks before?

----------


## stormchild

Hmm. Talking about this. I wonder which is smarter, goldfish or cichlids. I mean goldfish are well known for intelligence. (and short memory, which i think is untrue). 

But i am pretty darn sure cichlids are pretty intelligent as well. Maybe this training kit can verify that. hahaha  :Very Happy:

----------


## comet

Wow! The goldfish is just simply awesome. Feel like getting 1 kit and train. Than next time I will buy a waterproof computer and have it chat in msn with me  :Laughing:

----------


## Fuzzy

> Hmm. Talking about this. I wonder which is smarter, goldfish or cichlids. I mean goldfish are well known for intelligence. (and short memory, which i think is untrue). 
> 
> But i am pretty darn sure cichlids are pretty intelligent as well. Maybe this training kit can verify that. hahaha


An episode of Mythbusters proved that Goldfish don't have short memories. They managed to train goldfish to navigate an underwater maze.

----------


## Zenislev

Wow....didnt know fishes can be trained that way....

----------


## Savant

That brings about a whole new dimension to the fish as pets thing...wow...

I am a little sceptical abt whether it would work tho..

----------

